# What can used motor oil be used for?



## SmugWaffle (Mar 26, 2012)

.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Mixed with a little gasoline it makes an excellent fire starter, as in big fires like huge brush and piles of trees. It burns long enough to get big wood started. JME.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

There are used waste oil heaters available on the market. With only ten gallons a year this is not a cost effective plan but you might be able to get used oil from others. Mostly I see these in shops for heavy equipment companies, taxi's, or mechanics. A friend of mine used a needle valve and an old drum to make his own waste oil heater. This was a cost effective answer but not something I would ever leave unattended.

You can take used oil and diesel in about equal parts and paint it on wood to make a good creosote replacement. Three coats with drying time between seems to work well. I've seen this last over twenty-five years in a marine environment. A cedar pole treated like this had the power company guy saying that this was the best creosote telephone pole he had ever seen, as he installed it. We did not put him straight. The pole is still in good shape close to thirty years later.


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

I use it for bar lube on my chainsaws.......especially in the winter.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

You can burn it in an existing wood stove.

Drill a hole just big enough to feed a small diameter copper tube(that has a valve on it) through and after you have a wood fire going turn the oil on to drip. I've seen(and used) one set up this way and it will put out a "LOT" of heat, may not be really good to use in your home because of the oil smell but it will work great in a shop.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Sourdough said:


> I use it for bar lube on my chainsaws.......especially in the winter.


That's my main use for used oil. I run it through a paint filter first. I haven't bought "bar oil" in 13 years. I also keep a quart size jar on my work bench. When I'm working with older parts, like the tractor I'm finishing up, I take a wire wheel to screws and bolts to remove the rust and then dip them in the oil. Things go back together much easier with a light coating of oil.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

You can also mix it in with Diesel fuel to strecth it a bit in a SHTF situation


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I read in an older homesteading book where the author put a bin of sand mixed with used motor oil in his tool shed, just inside the door. After cleaning the dirt off his tools (shovels, metal rakes, trowels, etc.) he runs them through the motor oil mix (as a protectant) before hanging them up in the shed.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

We keep our used oil and use it as a lubricant for drive chains on farm equipment. I've also used it in my chainsaw as bar oil.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Quench steel in it to. Stump killer fer willow tree (I know it ain't enviromentally friendly).


----------



## Highwater (Mar 22, 2011)

Soak wooden fence posts in used oil to preserve the part that you bury.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

It might not be PC but I pour it along the base of my fencing to keep the grass down. By the time I do the entire fence about 1000', I have to start all over again.


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

My "Duce & Half" will run on anything but water.



BlueZ said:


> You can also mix it in with Diesel fuel to strecth it a bit in a SHTF situation


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

You can recycle it yourself and use it later.
http://www.frantzoil.com/home.html


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> I read in an older homesteading book where the author put a bin of sand mixed with used motor oil in his tool shed, just inside the door. After cleaning the dirt off his tools (shovels, metal rakes, trowels, etc.) he runs them through the motor oil mix (as a protectant) before hanging them up in the shed.


Bingo. Another use is to soak newly cut & dried wood fence posts bottoms in the oil before digging them in. Supposed to protect the wood from rot longer.

An old trick from the Great Depression: IF you have a black vehicle, before winter, mix oil with some water and swab down the car. The light film of oil supposedly protects the finish from salt & rusting.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Tweto said:


> It might not be PC but I pour it along the base of my fencing to keep the grass down. By the time I do the entire fence about 1000', I have to start all over again.


We used to pour it in the bottom of the cattleguard to kill the grass.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Use it to temper steel. Can it be used as a preservative for metal sheds?


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

Like stated above, I use is as a fire starter when mixed with a bit of diesel (boy scout juice), for preserving fence posts better, oiling tools being stored, and killing weeds. 

I also use it for painting the sides of wood sheds and split rail fence. And painting anything the livestock might want to cheew on. Also painting farm machinery before winter. 

I've heard it will cure mange on a dog, or sweet itch on livestock. I have never tried it for that... I think there are better products out there, but if I had no other options I'd give it a shot.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

redhorse said:


> I also use it for painting the sides of wood sheds...


Painted or unpainted shed? (this could come in handy...)


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

Unpainted, or shed that was painted a very long time ago. I have more used motor oil than I know what to do with, so its cheaper than paint. It does end up looking rustic, and nicely weathered, and it definitely helps protect the wood.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Filtered used oil can be reused in many ways also makes an excellent wood protectant if mixed with kerosene/diesel , we soak wood fence post in oil and kerosene/diesel for a few days before posting them down, oil burns well in a wood heater. Oil was reused in my fathers 48 Chevy and she run like a child.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Take some old newspaper, roll them up and tie, rubber band a plastic grocery bag or similar bag at one end of each roll of newspaper, set the paper into a partial bucket of used oil and let it sit for a few days till the oil is soaked up. when you are ready pick up a roll of oil soaked paper by the plastic covered end and skin the bag down the roll to prevent a drip, then toss into your wood stove.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

redhorse said:


> It does end up looking rustic, and nicely weathered, and it definitely helps protect the wood.


I was thinking that would leave a nice look. Thanks for the tip! :2thumb:

Also, I hope to use cordwood construction at some point for an outbuilding, and that would help the exposed log ends.


----------



## BritaK (Nov 21, 2013)

You can use it to apply it to motorbike and cycle chains and hydraulic machines


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I filter UMO down to 5 microns and mix it 10% to 15% in diesel as a fuel.

Synthetic stuff gets filtered through a denim jeans "leg" and gets used as chain bar oil.... been doing that since 1991.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh, I forgot one....make a 'fat lamp'. It will burn any kind of fat or oil, including used motor oil. It will smoke though, so is better for outdoor lighting (or when you want to smudge out some skeeters...!)


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

redhorse said:


> Like stated above, I use is as a fire starter when mixed with a bit of diesel (boy scout juice), for preserving fence posts better, oiling tools being stored, and killing weeds.
> 
> I also use it for painting the sides of wood sheds and split rail fence. And painting anything the livestock might want to cheew on. Also painting farm machinery before winter.
> 
> I've heard it will cure mange on a dog, or sweet itch on livestock. I have never tried it for that... I think there are better products out there, but if I had no other options I'd give it a shot.


 Nit being mean so please don't take my reply wrong. After rereading it I realized it looked like I'm yelling,not my intentions.:flower:

NEVER USE IT DOGS OR ANY ANIMAL. We used it on mange when I was a kid, but that oil didn't have the chemicals in it this oil has for last few decades.

My mother was the self appointed humane society. She would pick up old half starved mangy dogs and stop by the station and get burnt motor oil and it was great for curing half dead dogs of mange. But now the stuff is poison and will kill them.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*The best use*

The best use of used motor oil

When I was in high school, we had an assistant principle who was a high strung guy with an uncontrollable temper.

His office was next door to the boy's restroom. His office door lacked a window and he kept it shut most of the time.

My friend Burt had several packages of firecrackers left over from the 4th of July.

Burt placed a package of firecrackers in the boy's room with the fuse attached about halfway down on a lighted cigarette so as to allow a little time delay on the ignition.

When they went off he came tearing out of his office and drug some totally innocent kid out of the boy's room and into his office , slamming the door behind him.

We cracked up.

The next day , Burt did it again but he poured a quart of used motor oil in the floor outside the assistant principle's door.

He hit the floor and slid all the way across the hall into the Library.

PANDIMONIUM ! artydance:


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

And for all you teachers out there. What were you doing when you were; say, 14?


----------

